# [Sammelthread] Grafikkarten "Bruteforce" Benchmark



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2009)

Hallo,

hier heute mal ein etwas anderer Grafikkarten Benchmark 

Vorweg: Das Programm unterstützt nur Grafikchips ab dem G80 bei nVidia (also 8000er Serie, alle die CUDA können) und dem ATi RV740 (das heißt ab der HD4770)! Ob ältere Grafikkarten funktionieren kann ich nicht sagen, sie werden jedenfalls offiziell nicht unterstützt!

Es geht um folgendes: Bruteforcing auf Passwörter per Grafikkarten-Beschleunigung, die mit dem MD5 verschlüsselt wurden. Es wird ein (unten angegebener) verschlüsselter Code eingegeben, der dann von der Grafikkarte entschlüsselt werden muss. Hierbei wird das Bruteforcing-Verfahren angewendet, das heißt, die Grafikkarte probiert alle infrage kommenden Passwörter durch. Hierbei kann man bestimmte Beschränkungen geben, wie zum Beispiel, dass die Grafikkarte keine Zahlen oder Sonderzeichen mit in die Berechnung nehmen soll. Im Code unten ist aber alles festgelegt. Das nützliche an dem Programm (bzw. der generellen GPU-Berechnung) ist, dass alles wesentlich schneller vonstatten geht als mit der CPU.

Genutzt wird HASH GPU, für nVidia und ATi Grafikkarten gleichermaßen geeignet. *Download Hash GPU* --> *Wegen der neuen 0.6er Version habe ich das Programm in der V0.51 selbst hochgeladen und diesen Link entsprechend angepasst. In der neuen Version werden die Zeiten nicht mehr mit Nachkommastellen angezeigt, was die Rangliste über den Haufen werden würde.

Wer eine ATi RV710/730 Karte oder eine Karte der neuen ATi 5000er Generation hat, darf auch 0.61 verwenden, da diese nun unterstützt werden. Download Hash GPU 0.61*

Zusätzlich als Verifizierung wird noch ein Screenshot des Programms GPU-Z gebraucht, das auch die Shader und Ram-Takte anzeigt. *Download GPU-Z *



*Installationsanleitung*


_Das sieht jetzt ein bisschen wild aus, aber keine Angst _
_Ladet euch das Rar-Verzeichnis aus dem Link runter_
_Entpackt es mit Winrar, 7zip oder anderen_
_Kopiert die IGHASHGPU.EXE in irgendeinen Ordner mit einem kurzen Pfad (zum Beispiel einfach C:\ighashgpu.exe)_
_Öffnet die Commandline (unter XP: Start>Ausführen>cmd | unter Vista/7: Start>cmd in die Suchleiste eingeben und auf Enter drücken)_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt brauchen wir einen festgelegten Code, denn jeder soll ja beim Testen dieselben Bedingungen haben.

*Gebt in CMD ein:* 


_C:\ighashgpu.exe -c:a -h:f2385a345d52f5ad4a92a230967e1a74 -t:md5_
Dies ist das per md5 verschlüsselte Passwort "h4xx0r".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_Wenn ihr einen anderen Pfad der Datei habt, gebt diesen anstatt "C:\" bis zur Datei "ighashgpu.exe" an._
_Drückt nun auf Enter und es sollte der GPU Bruteforce Benchmark starten. Unten seht ihr die Millionen Hashes (Passwörter), die pro Sekunde ausprobiert werden, sowie den momentanen Takt des GPUs._



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Jeder postet seine Ergebnisse in folgender Form:*

Hashes in Millionen (M) pro Sekunde | Zeit für die Berechnung | Grafikkarte | Takt (vollständig[bei nVidia inkl. Shader!]) - Standardtakt (vollständig [bei nVidia inkl. Shader!]) | Kühlung | Betriebssystem und Befehlssatz (x64/x86) | Name | Screenshot (hier im Forum hochgeladen!)

*Beispiel Screenshot und Ergebnis:*

2502.530M | 58.531s | ATi 4870x2 | 800/980 - 750/900 | Wasserkühlung (aquagrATIx) | Windows7 x64 Ultimate RC | Masterchief79 | Screenshot

Und für nVidia (von McZonk ;P)

906.498M | 161.008s | Gf GTX285/1G | 756/1620/1350 - 648/1476/1242 |Wasserkühlung (aquagrafx GTX285) | WindowsVista x64 Ultimate SP2 | McZonk | Screenshot



______________


*Wichtig für Multi-GPU*: Der zweite Kern verbleibt meist im Stromsparmodus und berechnet dementsprechend weniger, wie hier auf diesem Bild (man sieht, dass der zweite Kern weniger als der erste berechnet):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um das zu vermeiden müsst ihr entweder den Takt per Rivatuner um 1-xxx MHz erhöhen (dann geht die Karte aus dem Stromsparmodus) oder eine 3D Anwendung im Hintergrund starten. *Download Rivatuner*



*_____________*

*Ich fang dann mal mit einem ersten Ergebnis an:*


2870.353M | 51.074s | ATi 4870x2 | 920/900 - 750/900 | Wasserkühlung (aquagrATIx) | Windows7 x64 Ultimate RC | Masterchief79 | Screenshot

Wenn irgendwas nicht funktionieren sollte, schreibt mir einfach ne PN, dann seh ich das eher als hier im Thread!
_______________


_*Danke schonmal an alle, die den Mut haben sich da ranzutrauen!! ^^*_
_*Der Thread wird immer so aktuell wir möglich gehalten, also alle 1-2 Tage aktualisiert! Bitte kennzeichnet eure Posts mit *Update, falls ihr schonmal in der Liste steht!*_

_*Was ich noch erwähnen sollte, zum Technischen: Zumindest eine Erhöhung des Speichertaktes bringt bei diesem Programm nichts. Shadertakt-Erhöhung scheint bei nVidia einen relativ großen Schub zu bringen, selber testen konnte ich das noch nicht.*_


_*//Änderungen:*_

_*19.9.*_


_*Die GPU-Z Validierung wurde wieder entfernt. Ist doch zu viel Arbeit und bringt (wie McZonk unten gezeigt) hat nicht wirklich viel *_


_*Bei nVidia Karten muss der Shader-Takt mit angegeben werden, so wie das auch von Anfang an vorgesehen war, nur sieht man das auf meinem Screen (danke ATi ^^) nicht.*_


_*Trotz der neuen 0.61er Version werden RV740-790 Karten weiter mit 0.51 gebencht. Diejenigen, die eine RV710-RV730/RV8xx Karte haben, dürfen auch die neue Version verwenden, weil diese Chips nun unterstützt werden!*_
_*Ich werde 0.51 selbst hochladen und den Link oben entsprechend anpassen!
*_


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

*RANGLISTE*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*5729.5M* | 26s | ATi HD5970 | 1000/1000 - 725/1000 | Referenzkühler | Windows7 x64 Ultimate | Masterchief79 | Screenshot | [V0.62]
*5706.9M* | 26s | *2x *ATi HD5870/1G | 999/1200 - 850/1200 | Referenzkühler | Windows7 x64 Ultimate | TukTuk | Screenshot |_ [V0.62]_

*5635.5M *| 27s | ATI HD 5970 | 1000/1230 - 735/1010 | Referenzkühler | Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | Sirius666 | Screenshot | _[V0.61]_
*3167.9M* | 47s | ATi 5870/1G | 1100/1250 - 850/1200 | Wasserkühlung (Heatkiller GPU-X³) | Windows XP SP2 | McZonk | Screenshot | _[V0.61] _
*2973.4M* | 50s | ATi 5870/1G | 1050/1300 - 850/1200 | Referenzkühler | Windows 7 RC1 | sepei | Screenshot| _[V0.61]_
*2870.353M* | 51.074s | ATi 4870x2 | 920/900 - 750/900 | Wasserkühlung (aquagrATIx) | Windows7 x64 Ultimate RC | Masterchief79 | Screenshot
*2811.906M* | 52.011s | *2x* HD4890 OC | 900/1000 - 900/1000 | Referenzkühler | Windows7 x64 Ultimate | VOS | Screenshot_ | [V0.62]_
*2768.476M* | 54s | ATi 5850/1G |  800/1125MHz - 725/1000| Referenzkühler |  Windows 7 x64 | Diezer | Screenshot | _[V0.62] _
*1985.4M* | 74s | ATi 5850/1G | 765/1125 - 725/1000 | Referenzkühler | Windows 7 HP x64| DeFenSoOOoR | Screenshot
*1382.681M* | 105.641s | ATi 4890 | 880/1055 - 870/1055 | Referenzkühler | Windows XP SP3 x86 | Düsi 800 | Screenshot
*1229.824M *| 119 s | ATi 5770 | 870/1200  - 850/1200MHz | Standard Asus Lüfter | Windows 7 x64 |  Cheater | Screenshot | _[V0.62]_

*1256.983M* | 116.034s | ATi 4770 | 1000/850 - 750/800 | AC Pro OEM Kühler | Windows Vista 64 | Cheater |Screenshot
*1236.324M* | 118.016s | ATi 4870 1024MB | 790/1050 - 750/950 | Palit Sonic Dual Edition Kühlkörper mit 2x Scythe Kaze Silent 100mm | Windows7 x64 Ultimate RC | RSX | Screenshot
*1094.783M* | 133,457s | ATi 4850 | 700/1200 - 625/993 | IceQ4-Kühler | Windows XP 32Bit | Soldat0815 | Screenshot
*1087.254M* | 134.410s | ATi 4850 Golden Sample | 700/1100 - 700/1100 | Gainward-Kühler (Eigenentwicklung) | Windows 7 RC | Chicago | Screenshot
 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







*4519.6M* | 33s | *2x* nVidia GTX 580 | 810/1620/1005 - 783/1566/1005 | Dual  Fan | Windows 7 x64 Professional | Boti261980 |  Screenshot  | [v0.91]
*1646,1M *| 1m 30s | *2x* GTX 285/1G | 680/1275/1484 | Referenzkühler | Windows 7 x64 | XFX9800GTX+ | Screenshot | _[V0.61]_

*1517.9M* | 1m 37s | *3x* Gf8800GTX | 615/910/1651 | Referenzkühler | Windows7 Ultimate x64 | Aerron | Screenshot | _[V0.61] _
*1075.8M* | 2m 17s | Gf GTX 560 Ti | 822/1644/1002 - 822/1644/1002 | Gainward Eigendesign, 1 Lüfter | Windows 7 x64 Ultimate | OctoCore | Screenshot | _[v0.80]
_
*906.498M* | 161.008s | Gf GTX285/1G | 756/1620/1350 - 648/1476/1242 | Wasserkühlung (aquagrafx GTX285) | WindowsVista x64 Ultimate SP2 | McZonk | Screenshot
*902.320M* |162.023s| Gf GTX 280/1G XXX | 748/1353/1632 - 670/1250/1458 |  Arctic Cooling Accelero GTX 280 | Windows Vista Home Premium x64 |   DeaD-A1m | Screenshot
*864.384M* | 169.027s | Geforce GTX275/1.8G | 715/1260/1550 - 715/1260/1550 | Referenzkühler | Windows7 x64 Prof | Dude101 | Screenshot
*825.791M* | 176.531s | Gf GTX275/896MB | 710/1232/1537 - 633/1134/1404 | Referenzkühler | Windows 7 x64 Ultimate RC | Autokiller677 | Screenshot
*738.587M *| 197.513s | Gf GTX260/896MB | 660/1100/1450 - 625/1100/1350 | Gainward Golden Sample Kühler | Windows 7 x64 Ultimate | SpanK | Screenshot
*618.468M* | 236.046s | Gf GTX260² |576/999/1242 - 576/999/1242 | Wasserkühlung(HK GPU-X2) | Windows Vista x64 Home Premium SP2 | JC88 | Screenshot
*602.130M* | 242.062s | XFX 9800GTX+ M765 @OC | 812/1120/2014 - 765/1100/1898 | Referenzkühler | Windows XP 32Bit | XFX9800GTX+ | Screenshot
*575.517M* | 253.562s | Gf 9800GTX+ | 765/1100/1900 - 740/1100/1836 | Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme | Windows Vista x32 Ultimate SP2 | Spikos | Screenshot
*566.240M* | 257.640s | Gf 9800GTX+ | 745/1100/1848 - 745/1100/1848 | Referenzkühler | Windows XP Professional SP3 | Kenji_91 | Screenshot 
*388.768M *| 375.015s | Gf 8800 GTS 640 | 648/1674/972 - 513/1188/792 | Referenzkühler | Windows XP SP3| Chicago | Screenshot
*69.522M* | 2096.532s | GeForce 8500GT | 724/1782/532 - 500/1400/400 | Passivkühler + Sharkoon 120mm 1000 | Windows 7 RC | Chicago | Screenshot








_________


*Legende*​


nVidia Karten werden grün, ATis rot gefärbt. Wasserkühlung ist blau, Referenzkühler oder andere Luftkühler violett, Stickstoff oder andere extreme Benchmethoden die in die Minusgrade gehen orange.​


----------



## kenji_91 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

566.240M | 257.640s | Geforce 9800GTX+ | 745/1100/1848 - 745/1100/1848 | Referenzkühler | Windows XP Professional SP3 | Kenji_91 | GPU-Z | Screenshot 


Edit:
KEIN GPU-Z


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> 566.240M | 257.640s | Geforce 9800GTX+ | 745/1100 - 745/1100 | Referenzkühler | Windows XP Professional SP3 | Kenji_91 | GPU-Z | Screenshot
> 
> 
> Du solltest die GPU-Z validierung miteinbauen...
> Mit Photoshop etc kann ich auch horrende Ergebnisse erzielen.


Gut kann sicher nicht schaden, wird übernommen 

Meinen Glückwunsch, du bist der Erste ders erfolgreich zum Laufen gebracht hat


----------



## McZonk (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

Ja nicht den GPU-Z Link einbauen. Mit dem lässt sich nämlich noch viel mehr faken. Schaut mal hier: techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation wuya8
Total unmögliche Taktraten, die die Karte nie im Leben läuft, aber man kanns ja validieren 

Meine Ergebnisse kommen gleich, hab nämlich auch schon gebrütet 

906.498M | 161.008s | Gf GTX285/1G | 756/1620/1350 - 648/1476/1242 | Wasserkühlung (aquagrafx GTX285) | WindowsVista x64 Ultimate SP2 | McZonk | GPU-Z | Screenshot

Btw ich meinte Janicht einbinden  Also nein!


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ja nicht den GPU-Z Link einbauen. Mit dem lässt sich nämlich noch viel mehr faken. Schaut mal hier: techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation wuya8


Ja was denn jetzt, einbauen oder nicht? ^^
Ich finde man bekommt aber ein ungefähres Gefühl für die Punktzahl, auch fürs OC Potenzial für Grakas, deswegen würde sowas wie von dir da oben garantiert rausfliegen 

€dit: Ich denke ich lass es jetzt drinne... Ist ja mit dem Screeny gekoppelt, mehr kann man da eigentlich ja nicht machen  Der würde dann von dir noch fehlen ;-D


----------



## McZonk (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

Ich bin dafür das weg zu lassen - es spart wirklich Arbeit (auch dir beim Kontrollieren[?]).

Zudem sollte bei Nvidia Karten der Shadertakt angegeben werden, da er eindeutig wichtiger ist (der Task läuft afaik auf den Shadern).


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

825.791M | 176.531s | Gf GTX275/896MB | 710/1232/1537 - 
633/1134/1404 | Standartkühler | Windows 7 x64 Ultimate RC | Autokiller677 | GPU-Z | Screenshot

Tut mir leid das ich Photoshop auf den Screenschot losgelassen hab, aber mein Chatverlauf hat hier nix zu suchen

Da ich aber geringfügig langsamer bin als McZonks GTX 285 sollte jeder sehen, dass die Werte nicht gefakt sind.

EDIT: Jetzt also doch GPU-Z Link, naja ist ja schnell eingefügt.

EDIT2: Hab bei mir gerade mal rumprobiert, Shadertakt bei nVidia bringt massig Leistung


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> EDIT: Jetzt also doch GPU-Z Link, naja ist ja schnell eingefügt.


Nach kurzer Diskussion mit McZonk über PN doch wieder nicht  Aber gut, besser posten als weglassen 
Sry dass das hier noch so drunter und drüber geht, das stabilisiert sich dann schon


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

Ja kein Problem. 

@McZonk: Wie bekommt man dass denn so gefälscht? GPU-Z sendet die Daten doch direkt ins Internet?!


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ja kein Problem.
> 
> @McZonk: Wie bekommt man dass denn so gefälscht? GPU-Z sendet die Daten doch direkt ins Internet?!


Bitte klärt das über PN, sonst gibts hier bald nur noch Fakes


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

1094.783M | 133,457s | ATi 4850 | 625/993 - 700/1200 | IceQ4| Windows XP 32Bit | Soldat0815 |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=141906&stc=1&d=1253395888


----------



## JC88 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

616663M|236.560s|Gf GTX260²|576/999/1242 - 576/999/1242|Wasserkühlung(HK GPU-X2)|Windows Vista x64 Home Premium SP2|JC88|Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

Danke für die rege Beteiligung!
Ich hätte doch gedacht, dass die umständliche Installationsanleitung einige abschreckt :]

*Aktualisiert
*gute Nacht ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

dank deiner sehr guten anleitung ist es sehr leicht


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

Danke dir 
Eines wollte ich dir noch gesagt haben, und zwar bitte ERST den momentanen Takt der Grafikkarte (also ggf. Übertaktung) und DANN den Standardtakt. Der aktuelle Takt ist ja demensprechend wichtiger.
Ich habs bei dir jetzt geändert und in die Liste gepackt... Nur damit ich das nicht bei 50 anderen Leuten auch noch machen muss ^^


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (20. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

602.130M | 242.062s | XFX 9800GTX+ M765 @OC | 812/1120/2014- 
765/1100/1898 | Standartkühler | Windows XP 32Bit | XFX9800GTX+


----------



## Düsi 800 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

1382.681M | 105.641s | Radeon HD4890/1024MB | 880/1055 - 870/1055 | Standartkühler | Windows XP SP3 x86 | Düsi 800 | GPU-Z | Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

@düsi800: Der Screen ging nicht, ich war mal so frei und hab den richtigen aus dem Anhang eingefügt


----------



## Düsi 800 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @düsi800: Der Screen ging nicht, ich war mal so frei und hab den richtigen aus dem Anhang eingefügt



Ja, stimmt, hab so meine Probleme gehabt! Danke


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*

Sieht so aus als hätten hier ATI Karten eindeutig die Nase vorn. 
Selbst eine 4850 ist schneller als meine GTX 275.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten Benchmark der etwas anderen Art (Bruteforcing)*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als hätten hier ATI Karten eindeutig die Nase vorn.
> Selbst eine 4850 ist schneller als meine GTX 275.


Ja stimmt, ATi Karte hashen schneller... Ob das jetzt am Programm oder der Architektur der Karten liegt, kann man wohl nicht sagen.

Deswegen gibts ja auch ne getrennte Rangliste


----------



## Chicago (21. September 2009)

388.768M | 375.015s | GeForce 8800 GTS 640 | 648/1674/972 - 513/1188/792 | Referenzkühler | Windows XP SP3| Chicago | GPU-Z | Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. September 2009)

Chicago schrieb:


> 388.768M | 375.015s | GeForce 8800 GTS 640 | 648/1674/972 - 513/1188/792 | Referenzkühler | Windows XP SP3| Chicago | GPU-Z | Screenshot


Thx4That, da sieht man mal, dass die 8800er Karten gegenüber den neueren (selbst 9800GTX) schon sehr alt aussehen 
[Was natürlich nichts über die 3D Leistung aussagen muss, bei nVidia/ATi ist hier ja auch ein meilenweiter Unterschied wo in 3D keiner ist]


----------



## Chicago (21. September 2009)

Hi,

da fehlen halt nen paar Shader, aber mit der Einführung der DX11 Gen. soll sie dann eingemottet werden und griegt nen ruhiges Plätzchen.

gruß Chicago


----------



## JC88 (22. September 2009)

*UPDATE*

Habs aus spass einfach nochmal gemacht und siehe da...isn bissl mehr im ersten punkt geworden 

618.468M | 236.046s | Gf GTX260²|576/999/1242 - 576/999/1242 | Wasserkühlung(HK GPU-X2) | Windows Vista x64 Home Premium SP2 | JC88 | Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. September 2009)

Ist wieder up2date


----------



## Chicago (26. September 2009)

So, hier mal der letzte Platz ^^

68.882M | 2116.201s | GeForce 8500GT | 648/1782/526 - 500/1400/400 | Passivkühler + Sharkoon 120mm 1000 | Windows 7 RC| Chicago | Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. September 2009)

Chicago schrieb:


> So, hier mal der letzte Platz ^^
> 
> 68.882M | 2116.201s | GeForce 8500GT | 648/1782/526 - 500/1400/400 | Passivkühler + Sharkoon 120mm 1000 | Windows 7 RC| Chicago | Screenshot



Wusste garnicht, dass ne 8500 schon Cuda hat  ^^ Wird sofort eingetragen 

Weitere Ergebnisse sind natürlich immer sehr willkommen !


----------



## Chicago (26. September 2009)

So, hier mal ne Gainward HD4850 "Golden Sample" mit O-Takt

1087.254M | 134.410s | HD4850 | 700/----/1100 - 700/----/1100 | Eigenentwicklung von Gainward | Windows 7 RC | Chicago | Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. September 2009)

Chicago schrieb:


> So, hier mal ne Gainward HD4850 "Golden Sample" mit O-Takt
> 
> 1087.254M | 108.725s | HD4850 | 700/----/1100 - 700/----/1100 | Eigenentwicklung von Gainward | Windows 7 RC | Chicago | Screenshot


 
Da ist die Zeit aber falsch. Ich trags mal mit der Originalzeit ein, wie kommst du bitte auf die 108.725?! Wenns ein Fakeversuch sein sollte, dann ein ziemlich amateurhafter, es stehen nicht umsonst die Hashes und Zeit separat zueinander im Ergebnis ^^

Immer her mit den Benches


----------



## Chicago (26. September 2009)

Hi,

Huch, bin irgendwie mit den Augen in die password per seconds geruscht, sry! Und thx fürs ändern!!! Werde es in meinem post auch ändern.

gruß Chicago


----------



## RSX (26. September 2009)

1208.0M | 121s | ATi 4870 1024MB | 790/1050 - 750/950 | Palit Sonic Dual Edition Kühlkörper mit 2x Scythe Kaze Silent 100mm | Windows7 x64 Ultimate RC | RSX | Screenshot

Gruß

Edit: Habs den Screenie jetzt bei abload hochgeladen!


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. September 2009)

Danke - mit Screeny wirds auch eingetragen 
Zur Not eben auch bei abload.de oder so, wird auvh akzeptiert (da ich es täglich selber nutze), mit Vorliebe aber halt doch hier im Forum


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. September 2009)

Oha - es ist eine neue Version des Tools draußen, das heißt jetzt kommen wir hier durcheinander... *Ich würde sagen wir nehmen weiterhin die Version 0.51, damit man vernünftige Referenzwerte hat, unter anderem auch die Zeit mit Nachkommastellen und so weiter.*


----------



## RSX (27. September 2009)

Sorry, aber ich bekomme die 0.51er Version nicht zum laufen. Das cmd Fenster öffnet sich kurz und schließt dann wieder. Auch sämtliche Kompatibilitätsmodi bringen keine Abhilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. September 2009)

RSX schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bekomme die 0.51er Version nicht zum laufen. Das cmd Fenster öffnet sich kurz und schließt dann wieder. Auch sämtliche Kompatibilitätsmodi bringen keine Abhilfe.
> 
> Gruß


Selbst wenn du das über CMD öffnest? Normalerweise hat man das Problem nur wenn man direkt nen Doppelklick auf die Exe Datei im Explorer macht...

Du hast meine Anleitung verstanden oder? Du musst cmd in die Windows Startleiste eingeben (also Start und dann wo da steht "Alle Programme durchsuchen") und dann den von mir vorgegebenen Code wies im Startpost steht... Wenn du das so gemacht hast kann ich mir auch keine Erklärung vorstellen.

Du hast aber schon die "alte" (also die neue^^) Exe aus dem Pfad rausgenommen oder?


----------



## RSX (28. September 2009)

So jetzt hats geklappt!

file:///C:/Users/Phenom/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png1236.324M | 118.016s | ATi 4870 1024MB | 790/1050 - 750/950 | Palit Sonic Dual Edition Kühlkörper mit 2x Scythe Kaze Silent 100mm | Windows7 x64 Ultimate RC | RSX | Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. September 2009)

Thx  Update raus!


----------



## Spikos (29. September 2009)

Ich hab auch mal mitgemacht ! Hoffe auch, dass die Zeit so stimmt!

575.517M | 253.562s | Gf 9800GTX+ | 765/1100/1900 - 740/1100/1836 | Referenzkühler | Windows Vista x32 Ultimate SP2 | Spikos | Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. September 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal mitgemacht ! Dummerweise weiß ich nichtmehr mit welchem BB Code man das Bild bzw die URL mit einem eigenen Namen versieht - sorry . Hoffe auch, dass die Zeit so stimmt!
> 
> 575.517M | 253.562s | Gf 9800GTX+ | 765/1100/1900 - 740/1100/1836 | Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme | Windows Vista x32 Ultimate SP2 | Spikos |


Habs mal für dich eingefügt. Geh einfach auf deinen Screenshot im Anhang, mach Rechtsklick, dann "Link-Adresse kopieren", markierst dann dein Wort "Screenshot" im Ergebnis, drückst oben auf das Verlinkungszeichen und fügst dann die kopierte Link-Adresse ein


----------



## Spikos (29. September 2009)

Dazu noch - war spät gestern, natürlich ist auf meiner Grafikkarte der Referenzkühler. Der AC befindet sich auf meiner CPU... autsch.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2009)

Mal eine etwas andere Konfig:

861.7M | 170s | GTX280 \ GeForce 8500GT |720/1510/1300 - 650/1300/1150 \ 450/918/400 | Wakü Aquagrafx GT200 \ OC-Labs MonoBlock | Windows 7 RTM| Olstyle | Screenshot

Wenn ich die 8500GT auch noch übertakte ist die GTX285 vielleicht doch noch in Reichweite.


----------



## Cheater (8. Oktober 2009)

1126.352M | 129.871s | ATi 4770 | 900/850 - 750/800 | Sapphire Kühler | Windows Vista 64 | Cheater |Screenshot


    BTW der CPU Takt beeinflusst auch das Ergebnis, da die Exe genau ein Kern auslastet. Eine Steigerung von 2,13 auf 2,5 bei meinem E6400 hat mir ungefär eine Sekunde weniger gebracht.


  EDIT:

  Also ich hab das ganze noch etwas weiter ausgereizt. Um dieses Ergebnis zu bekommen, brauchte ich mehrere Anläufe, da die Karte nicht mehr wirklich stabil war.


1256.983M | 116.034s | ATi 4770 | 1000/850 - 750/800 | AC Pro OEM Kühler | Windows Vista 64 | Cheater |Screenshot


----------



## McZonk (8. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr ne Peile, ob RV870-VPUs schon unterstützt werden?



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 8500GT auch noch übertakte ist die GTX285 vielleicht doch noch in Reichweite.


 ich hab nen Backupscore


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Oktober 2009)

Weiß ich noch nicht, wäre natürlich geil wenn mal einer testen könnte 
Ergebnisse eingetragen 

*@Olstyle: Im ersten Post steht es, bitte bencht noch mit der alten Version, sonst wird die Zeit nicht in ms angegeben (was für die Rangliste aber unabänderlich ist). Bitte benutz nochmal die 0.51 statt die 0.60 Version 

@Cheater: Nice OC!
*


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2009)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht, wäre natürlich geil wenn mal einer testen könnte


Scheint nicht zu laufen. Er erkennt keine nutzbare GPU (WinXp 32Bit)


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Oktober 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Scheint nicht zu laufen. Er erkennt keine nutzbare GPU (WinXp 32Bit)


Wie jetzt?! Hast du ne 5800er Karte oder worauf bezog sich das jetzt?


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2009)

Wer? Ich doch nicht...  Back to Topic: Woran scheitert beim RV870 jetzt der support? Kann es sein, dass wir eine neuere Version von Bruteforce benutzen müssen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Oktober 2009)

Du hast Recht.
Hier ist jetzt ne Version für die 5800er aufgetaucht: http://golubev.com/files/ighashgpu_v061.zip

Diese werden nun auch supported  Ich werds im Startpost (mal wieder ) anpassen ^^


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2009)

sry Chief, muss dich mal vom Thron stoßen. 

        2899.9M | 51s | ATi HD5870/1G | 1000/1350 - 850/1200 | Referenzkühler | Windows Vista 64 SP2 | McZonk | Screenshot

Edit: das Teil skalliert ja wirklich 1:1. Doppelt so viele Einheiten = doppelte Leistung  Ich denke ich muss das Crossfire mal noch rechnen lassen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Oktober 2009)

WO.OT Nice Score o0
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein (ja schon ziemlich heftiges) OC meiner 4870x2 so schnell geschlagen werden würde ^^

Wie lässt sich die Karte so OCen? Sind die Settings da auch 3D Stable? Schon Voltmods ausprobiert?

Eingetragen wird sofort


----------



## McZonk (9. Oktober 2009)

Hab sie bisehr nur bis 960MHz _(erfolgreich!)_ durch den 06er geschickt. Ist noch nichts modifiziert an der Karte  (Man wird die Spannung aber spielend per Software beeinflussen können).


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja das wird noch das spannendste...
Die Chips sind ja noch lange nicht am Ende, von wegen High End da ist bald Schluss und so ^^

Die Spannung ist ja von Haus aus sehr niedrig angelegt (glaube 1,05V oder so). 
Da wird ne Menge gehen vom OC her. 

Ich plane meine HD5870x2 die ich mir in Bälde wohl kaufen werde von 850/1200 auf mindestens 1050/1350 zu kriegen, mit Software Voltmod und Wakü natürlich


----------



## VOS (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! lese PCGH seit jahren regelmässig. 

Hoffe ich kann mit einsteigen hehe, habe HDMI sound an, vieleicht hab ich deswegen nur 2744, sonst hatte ich immer etwas über 2800, wie kann eign. eine HD4870 schneller sein als 2x hd 4890 ? o0 hmm


2744.4M | 54 | 2x HD4890 OC | 900/1000/900 - 900/1000/900 |Referenzkühler| Windows7 x64 Ultimate |  VOS | Screenshot


----------



## VOS (27. Oktober 2009)

wtf ?

 V0.51 ist schneller als 0.61 ( mit 2 HD4890er oc)

V0.61 : 2756.9M
V0.51 : 2811.9M
......................
           55M 


              55M unterschied das ist ne ganze mänge! ca. eine Core2Duo cpu 
              Aero abschalten bringt nichts, aber HDMI sound abschalten bringt 
              ca. 3M -5M. Am ramm wirds nicht liegen, habe 8gb.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2811.9M | 52s | 2x HD4890 OC | 900/1000/900 - 900/1000/900 |Referenzkühler| Windows7 x64 Ultimate | VOS | Screenshot


----------



## Chicago (27. Oktober 2009)

**Update*
*69,524| 2096.532s | GeForce 8500GT | 724/1782/532 - 500/1400/400 | Passivkühler + Sharkoon 120mm 1000 | Windows 7 RC | Chicago | Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Oktober 2009)

> wie kann eign. eine HD4870 schneller sein als 2x hd 4890 ? o0 hmm


Das wirst du mit meiner HD4870*x2* oder der HD*5*870 verwechselt haben 

Wird gleich eingetragen  Danke für diese und weitere Scores
@VOS: Hab bei dir mal den Shadertakt rausgenommen, den gibt es bei ATi ja in dieser Begrifflichkeit so nicht... Bzw. er ist mit dem Coretakt gekoppelt. Und die Sekunden hab ich noch mit Nachkommastellen eingetragen.
Meine 4870x2 ist auch nur deswegen schneller als 2x4890, weil ich die ganz schön krass getaktet hab... 920MHz aufm RV770 machen nicht so viele Karten mit  Jedenfalls hat sie den Test noch überstanden.
Wie schon gesagt, bei ATi kommt es nur auf den Coretakt an, Speicher ist egal. Deswegen hab ich ein bisschen mehr.

@Chicago:
Sry dass ich so kleinkariert bin, aber bei dir im Ergebnis stehen 69.52*4*M, im Screen aber nur 69.52*2*M  
Das war ein Test gibs zu ^^ Habs entsprechend geändert, macht ja eig auch keinen Unterschied ^^


----------



## Chicago (27. Oktober 2009)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Chicago:
> Sry dass ich so kleinkariert bin, aber bei dir im Ergebnis stehen 69.52*4*M, im Screen aber nur 69.52*2*M
> Das war ein Test gibs zu ^^ Habs entsprechend geändert, macht ja eig auch keinen Unterschied ^^



Hi,

war kein Test. Da du den letzten CURSPD nimmst und ich den Averagespeed wie ich es immer mache. Hab mal nen Pic im Anhang.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Oktober 2009)

CURSPD unterscheidet sich ja nicht so stark vom avg. , dass es innerhalb der Rangliste zu Ungerechtigkeiten käme, und es lässt sich einfacher ablesen und eintragen... Und Rundungsfehler etc ^^
Naja passt schon so, aber danke für die Erklärung


----------



## sepei (1. November 2009)

sry McZonk vom Tron gestossen 
2973.4M | 50s | ATi HD5870 | 1050/1300 - 850/1200 | Referenzkühler | Windows 7 RC1 | sepei | Screenshot:


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2009)

Nett, trag ich ein wenn ich wieder am PC bin. 
Ich kriege mit meiner 5850 leider nur etwa 2600-2700M hin... Die läuft bei 1010/1240 durch den 3D Mark, diese 2D Berechnungen sollren eigentlich noch mit 1050Mhz auf dem GPU laufen. Also über 40% OC ^^ Die Karten gehen echt gut


----------



## sepei (1. November 2009)

Eigenartigerweise hatte ich vor 2h einmal ca 3200 für 5 sekunden dann stürzte der PC ab


----------



## Carvahall (4. November 2009)

Funktioniert di Mobility Radeon HD 4650 nicht?
Oder habe ich irgendeine Fehler gemacht.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. November 2009)

Ob Mobilities auch unterstützt werden weiß ich nicht genau, weil sie ja eigentlich nicht in die RV7xx Reihe und so passen. Sind ja Eigenentwicklungen für Laptops.
Was kommt denn für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Sirius666 (19. Dezember 2009)

5 074 187 568  | 30s | Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5970 | 900/1200 - 735/1010 | Standart Kühler | Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | Sirius666 |
Diesmal muss ich jemanden vom Thron kicken


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Dezember 2009)

O_o Das ist ja ein Tier ^^ 
5065.4M sind das aber, das änder ich dann eben.


----------



## Sirius666 (20. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir steht da 5 074 187 568 Passwords per second in average.


----------



## Chicago (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

Richtig, in der letzten Sekunde, aber nicht im gesamten Benchdurchlauf, da sind es nur 5065.4M pro Sekunde.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Eiswolf93 (21. Dezember 2009)

Wollte grad mal das tool auf dem laptop ausprobieren.

also auf einen Intel-Onboardchipsatz läuft das nicht

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2009)

Es ist Zeit mal kräftig nachzulegen. Der RV870 hat Potenzial  Sind "erst" 1.275 Volt, das rockt.
Vllt sollte man mal explizit zwischen Single- und Multi-GPU trennen? 


3167.9M | 47s | ATi 5870/1G | 1100/1250 - 850/1200 | Wasserkühlung Heatkiller GPU-X³ | Windows XP SP2 | McZonk | Screenshot

Edit: Ahso, ich hab sogar noch Backup-Scores. Da geht nochmal ein Quäntchen mehr.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Dezember 2009)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Wollte grad mal das tool auf dem laptop ausprobieren.
> 
> also auf einen Intel-Onboardchipsatz läuft das nicht
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93


Nein, nur mit ab dem RV740 bzw. dem G80. Steht aber auch schon iwo vorne 

@McZonk: Nett, da geht ja echt ne ganze Menge 
Könntest du nochmal nen Run machen und dabei mal auf die Spawa-Temps achten? Die dürften nämlich ganz schön in die Höhe schießen, mich würde das mal interessieren. Ist ja Furmark-like wenn nicht noch härter von den Temps her dieser Bench 

Bei 1.4V Core wurden die Spawas meiner 4870x2 über 100° heiß (Karte unter Wasser). Bin mal gespannt wie das bei der neuen Generation aussieht  Und ggf. könnte ich das noch editieren, um vor Schäden oder sowas zu warnen, falls es wirklich so extrem sein sollte.
Wär dir sehr dankbar.

Edit: Ach so auf deinem Screen sieht man das und deine Karte ist auch unter Wakü, hmm... Was war denn die Max. Temp?


> Vllt sollte man mal explizit zwischen Single- und Multi-GPU trennen?


Naja, man könnte es farblich schon deutlich machen, aber man sieht ja eigentlich ganz gut, welche Karten benutzt wurden. Die Rangliste deswegen teilen werde ich aber eher nicht. Bei den paar Scores mit Multi GPU lohnt das noch nicht so wirklich ^^


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich schon  waren jetzt bei den Runs so 70-80°C auf den VRMs. Die GPU war bei 36°C afair (offener Aufbau, 240er SR1 und nur die Karte im Kreislauf) Besser ists aber keines Falls. Für das Wakü-Roundup habe ich die Kühler ja mit Furmark und mehr Spannung getestet: 70-110°C waren da durchaus möglich. Mehr als 1.25 Volt würde ich da keines Falls länger drauf geben.


----------



## Sirius666 (21. Dezember 2009)

Chicago schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Richtig, in der letzten Sekunde, aber nicht im gesamten Benchdurchlauf, da sind es nur 5065.4M pro Sekunde.
> 
> gruß Chicago


Achso dort steht das, danke 


McZonk schrieb:


> Es ist Zeit mal kräftig nachzulegen. Der RV870 hat Potenzial  Sind "erst" 1.275 Volt, das rockt.
> Vllt sollte man mal explizit zwischen Single- und Multi-GPU trennen?
> 
> 
> ...


Welches Tool benutzt du, um die Spannung zu erhöhen?


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2009)

MSI Afterburner. Würd ich dir aber nicht raten bei der 5970. Die sind recht dicht am Wasser gebaut und reagieren uU empfindlich auf mehr Spannung


----------



## Dude101 (22. Dezember 2009)

864.384M | 169.027s | Geforce GTX275/1,8G | 715/1260/1550 - 715/1260/1550 | Referenzkühler | Windows7 x64 Prof | Dude101 | Screenshot


----------



## Sirius666 (22. Dezember 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner. Würd ich dir aber nicht raten bei der 5970. Die sind recht dicht am Wasser gebaut und reagieren uU empfindlich auf mehr Spannung


Also das Gefühl hatte ich nicht, mit dem Redline OC Tool waren die Spawa's max auf 68°


----------



## McZonk (22. Dezember 2009)

Sirius666 schrieb:


> Also das Gefühl hatte ich nicht, mit dem Redline OC Tool waren die Spawa's max auf 68°


Jep, und das auch noch mit dem Standardkühler  Es ist deine Karte, mach damit was du für gut befindest.


----------



## Aerron (22. Dezember 2009)

also wenn ich da mein ergebnis sehe  sehe ich zwar  989.7 M aber da stehen 10min 51 S 

in eueren ergebnissen stehen nur die Sekunden 

muss ich da was Umrechnen ```??? mal Blöd frag 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Dezember 2009)

Nein, das ist weil die Version 0.61 das anders anzeigt, und nur mit dieser Version funzen die neuen RV8x0er Karten.
Trag ich gleich ein


----------



## Aerron (23. Dezember 2009)

1517.9M|1m37s|3XGF8800GTX|615/910/1651|Referenzkühler|Windows7 Ultimatex64|Aerron


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Sirius666 (24. Dezember 2009)

Update :
5635.5M | 27s | Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5970 | 1000/1230 - 735/1010 | Standart Kühler | Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | Sirius666 |


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Dezember 2009)

Bitte vergesst nicht immer, den Screeny mit reinzuschreiben.

So:


> 5635.5M | 27s | Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5970 | 1000/1230 - 735/1010 | Standart Kühler | Windows 7 Ultimate x64 | Sirius666 | Screenshot


Aber ein nettes Ergebnis, die Karte gibt ja ordentlich was her, für die Dual GPU Variante ist das OC ja echt wahnsinn! Und das bei nur 1.16V auf dem GPU!! 
Trotzdem, hast du schonmal per Rivatuner auf die Spannungswandler-Temps geschaut? Nur als Warnung, das kann schonmal über 90-100° gehen...

Gibts eigentlich auch ne Möglichkeit, die Karte über 1.16V zu bringen? MSI Afterburner oder so?


----------



## Sirius666 (25. Dezember 2009)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Bitte vergesst nicht immer, den Screeny mit reinzuschreiben.
> 
> So:
> Aber ein nettes Ergebnis, die Karte gibt ja ordentlich was her, für die Dual GPU Variante ist das OC ja echt wahnsinn! Und das bei nur 1.16V auf dem GPU!!
> ...


Ja, mit dem Afterburner gehts noch höher, Temp's der Spawa's betrachte ich mit GPU z, da Rivatuner die Karte noch nicht unterstützt.
Die Temp's bleiben bei 100% Fan unter 70°.


----------



## JuliusS (29. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal ein sehr interessanter Thread meine Frage jetzt wie kann man das PRogramm in der Praxis nutzen ???


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du damit vorhast, irgendwelche Passwörter zu knacken, von meiner Seite gibts keine Unterstützung  Es ist übrigens auch illegal, das auf ieine Weise kommerziell zu nutzen.

Es ist jedenfalls Freeware und was man damit macht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Ich mache nen Bench daraus, anderen geht es um die Programmierung bzw. Optimierung.

Abgesehen davon kann man damit zwar den ein oder anderen Hash knacken, aber du musst zb. Sachen wissen wie die Verschlüsselungsmethode oder zumindest ob Sonderzeichen im PW vorkommen. Sonst rechnet der bei einem zwölfstelligen PW schonmal mehrere hundert Jahre. Hf.


----------



## McZonk (29. Dezember 2009)

Werd ich eigentlich irgendwann noch eingetragen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Dezember 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Werd ich eigentlich irgendwann noch eingetragen?


Ich wusste doch, dass da noch was war 
1.1GHz Core, Respekt!


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (31. Dezember 2009)

1. 1646,1M | 90s | 2x GTX 285 (240) 1GB | 680/1275/1484 | Stock | Windows 7 64|
 XFX9800GTX+ |
http://www.abload.de/img/gpu-hashwin7955be2xgtx3flg.jpg


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. Januar 2010)

XFX9800GTX+ schrieb:


> 1. 1646,1M | 90s | 2x GTX 285 (240) 1GB | 680/1275/1484 | Stock | Windows 7 64| XFX9800GTX+ | Screenshot


So, Screen bitte im Forum hochladen


----------



## sunnycore (10. Januar 2010)

Aaalso, *Cannot init attack params, error 21* steht da bei mir. Zwischen dem Link für die Exe und dem Passwort habe ich ein Leerzeichen stehen.

LG
sunnycore


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2010)

Welche Version benutzt du, 0.61 oder die 0.51? Sollte eigentlich dabei sein, wenn du das Programm in CMD startest.
Versuch das mal. Also einfach den Pfad angeben und keinen Hash.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (26. Februar 2010)

1985.4M | 74s | HD 5850 1GB | 765 / 1125(2250) - 725 / 1000(2000) | Referenzkühler | Windows 7 HP x64| DeFenSoOOoR | Screenshot

Version 0.62!


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Februar 2010)

Jo, bist drin 
Von der Graka her geht aber noch was ne ^^


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (28. Februar 2010)

@ Masterchief79

Die ist ja auch Werks-OC, hab erstmal nich vor die richtig zu OCn. Wenn dann die 6monatige Gewährleistung abgelaufen ist (also Juni), gehts los - neuer Kühler drauf und dann ordentlich an der Taktschraube gedreht  dann mach ich hier auch nen Update.


----------



## Cheater (28. Februar 2010)

vielleicht war es ja doch ein segen, dass die alte 4770 den geist aufgegeben hat  Nur 1GHz Chiptakt war mir echt zu schlecht. Mal sehen, in was ich investieren werde, um hier mal wieder mitzumischen  Ich denke es wird auf jedenfall hier nochmal was von mir kommen


----------



## TukTuk1984 (31. März 2010)

5137.3M | 29s | 2x HD5870 | 900/1200 - 850/1200 | Referenzkühler | Windows7 x64 Ultimate | TukTuk | [V0.62] G-PUZ | Screenshot


----------



## SpanK (31. März 2010)

738.587M | 197.513s | Gf GTX260/896MB | 660/1100/1450 - 625/1100/1350 |Gainward Golden Sample Kühler  | Windows 7 x64 Ultimate | SpanK | Screenshot

Meine GTX260 ist von Edel-Grafikkarten.de, durch den BIOSMod werden meine Taktraten auch als der Standardtakt in GPU-Z angezeigt. Da meine Karte auf einer Golden Sample von Gainward basiert, habe ich die Raten dieser Karte einfach als Standardtakt angegeben. Hoffe das ist OK so?!


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. März 2010)

> Meine GTX260 ist von Edel-Grafikkarten.de, durch den BIOSMod werden meine Taktraten auch als der Standardtakt in GPU-Z angezeigt. Da meine Karte auf einer Golden Sample von Gainward basiert, habe ich die Raten dieser Karte einfach als Standardtakt angegeben. Hoffe das ist OK so?!


Logo 
Trage dieses und das drüberliegende Ergebnis jetzt ein.


----------



## TukTuk1984 (31. März 2010)

Konnte mich noch verbessern 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5706.9M | 26s | 2x HD5870 | 999/1200 - 850/1200 | Referenzkühler | Windows7 x64 Ultimate | TukTuk | [V0.62] | G.PUZ | Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. März 2010)

Hui ^^ Und rein damit, allerdings brauchst du die GPU-Z Angabe nicht mit reinnehmen (die kann sowieso gefaket werden) und das mit der Version mach ich schon


----------



## Diezer (1. April 2010)

2768 Mio/Sekunde | 54 s | HD5850 | 800MHz Chip, 1125MHz Speicher -  Standardtakt 725MHz Chip, 1000 MHz Speicher | Standardlüfter | Windows 7 x64 | Diezer | Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpanK (2. April 2010)

Ich find die Ergebnisse hier echt interessant - grade der Unterschied ATi/Nvidia ist ja echt markant. Was noch fehlt, sind übertaktete Karten mit Kühlung in die Minusgrade  .


----------



## TukTuk1984 (2. April 2010)

Ich finde gerade die Unterschide zwichen NVIDIA Und ATI interessant da kann man sehen das nicht nur die grünen (in gewissen bereichen gut sind) 

Aber das mit Extreemen OC der karten fehlt auf jeden fall noch nur ich werde meine Karten nicht mit solchen OC versuchen gefärden wahren immerhin nicht wirklich Billig


----------



## DeaD-A1m (3. April 2010)

870.739 |167.514 s. | Geforce GTX 280 XXX |721/1296/1568 - 670/1250/1458 | Arctic Cooling accelero gtx 280 | Windows Vista Home Premium 64x | DeaD-A1m |techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 33emv

Edit: noch mal die Taktraten raufgeschraubt^^ also:
902.320 |162.023 s| Geforce GTX 280 XXX| 748/1353/1632 -670/1250/1458 | Arctic Cooling accelero gtx 280 | Windows Vista Home Premium 64x |  DeaD-A1m |techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation kvaeb


----------



## Cheater (3. April 2010)

So heute kam meine 5770 an. Habe sie eben mal mit den Standardtaktraten durchgeschickt und sie macht sich äußerst gut .

1606 Mio/Sekunde | 91 s | HD5770 | 850MHz Chip, 1200MHz Speicher| Standard Asus Lüfter | Windows 7 x64 | Cheater | Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee Spaß bei Seite, dass ist die 0.7 Beta Version, dass kann man allerdings nicht auf dem Screenschot sehen. Daher solltest du drauf achten, dass man die Version wie in Bild 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sehen kann.
So aber nun zurück zur Version 0.62:
1195 Mio/Sekunde | 123 s | HD5770 | 850MHz Chip, 1200MHz Speicher| Standard Asus Lüfter | Windows 7 x64 | Cheater | Screenshot

Ich werde mal gucken, vielleicht finde ich morgen ein wenig Zeit um mal zu gucken was noch mit der Karte geht.

MfG Cheater

EDIT:

Also, wie ich gesehen habe, lag ich noch hinter solch einer Krücke wie ner 4850 zurück. Da musste ich doch gleich was nachlegen....20MHz mehr haben locker gereicht. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die ersten 6 Monate kein OC machen, aber was solls Also hier meine neue Ausbeute:

1229.824 Mio/Sekunde | 119 s | HD5770 | 870MHz Chip, 1200MHz Speicher -850MHz Chip, 1200MHz Speicher| Standard Asus Lüfter | Windows 7 x64 | Cheater | Screenshot


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. April 2010)

Gut das nehm ich mir gleich alles mal vor  
@Cheater: Danke für den Hinweis. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was eventuelle Betrüger davon hätten, hier eben dies zu tun, aber kann ja nicht schaden mal drauf zu achten 

Die Beta legt ja einiges drauf!

PS: Evtl. krieg ich bald 2 5850er @ Wakü, kommt aber drauf an, was mit meiner gekillten 4870x2 passiert... Dann werden die gepusht ^^



> Ich find die Ergebnisse hier echt interessant - grade der  Unterschied ATi/Nvidia ist ja echt markant. Was noch fehlt, sind  übertaktete Karten mit Kühlung in die Minusgrade  .


Stimmt, aber so richtig durchgesetzt hat sich der Bench ja in Extreme-OCer Kreisen ja eher noch nicht 
Zumal es ja eigentlich nur darauf ankommt, wer die höchsten Taktraten erreicht und auf keine andere Komponente oder so.

Übrigens: Ist das so schwer, diese Struktur einzuhalten? 


*2870.353M* | 51.074s | ATi 4870x2 |  920/900 - 750/900 | Wasserkühlung (aquagrATIx) | Windows7 x64 Ultimate RC |  Masterchief79 | Screenshot


----------



## alex1991 (6. Januar 2011)

Hey, 
wollte mal fragen, ob das Programm noch weiter entwicklung wird, denn ich hab ne ATI RADEON HD 6850, die aber nicht unterstützt wird. 
Gibt es denn ähnliche Programme, die die neuen ATI Karten unterstützen?
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Alex1991


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß nicht, ich habe jedenfalls keine entsprechenden Updates auf der Seite des Programmierers feststellen können.
Die 68xx könnten trotzdem funktionieren, da es ja eigentlich nur hochgezogene 57xxer Chips sind, die von dem Prog noch unterstützt werden. Ich würd mir das Prog einfach mal in der aktuellsten Version laden und das mal testen.

Andere Programme gibt es zumindest für MD5 soweit ich weiß nicht; es war mal irgendwann ein Prog in Entwicklung, mit dem man WinRAR quasi über die GPU ausführen konnte, aber was daraus geworden ist weiß ichauch nicht genau


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. März 2011)

Mal wieder was neues nach neuer Graka 
5729.5M | 26s | ATi HD5970 | 1000/1000 - 725/1000 | Referenzkühler | Windows7 x64 Ultimate | Masterchief79 | Screenshot | [V0.62]

Mit dem Stock-Kühler nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen, Spawas und so...


----------



## OctoCore (7. April 2011)

Was ist mit nVidia-Karten auf Fermi-Basis?
Dürfen die auch mitmachen? 
Damit funktioniert allerdings nicht die 0.6x-Version, nur die letzte 0.80er-Version des Programms (getestet auf meiner 560er).


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. April 2011)

Ja, das ganze ist ja sowieso schon wieder mehr oder weniger veraltet, bench ruhig


----------



## OctoCore (7. April 2011)

Weniger veraltet, als man denkt... 
Bei dieser Berechnung wirft die (übertaktete) GPU schneller den Löffel als mit diversen Grafikbenchs.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Bench in meine eigene Stabilitäts-Testsuite gewandert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. April 2011)

Echt? Bei mir wars eher anders rum, 3D Mark 06 läuft z.B. nicht mit mehr als 965/1230 (Überstromschutz), im Hash GPU laufen aber noch 1000/1000 (mehr nicht getestet wegen Spawa-Temp).
Liegt bei NV vermute ich an der Belastung der Shader


----------



## OctoCore (8. April 2011)

Ganz brav im Referenztakt:

1075.8M | 137s | nVidia GTX 560 Ti | 822/1644/1002 - 822/1644/1002 |Gainward Eigendesign, 1 Lüfter | Windows 7 x64 Ultimate | OctoCore | Screenshot | [v0.80]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Liegt bei NV vermute ich an der Belastung der Shader


 
Daran liegt's wohl wirklich. Ganz ohne .


----------



## Bubu82 (4. Juni 2011)

Ich weis ja das die ATI hier von der Rohleistung Monster sind die durch die Treiber kaputt gehen ! Aber was die hier für Zeiten raushauen !!!


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Juni 2011)

Wie meinst du das mit "Kaputt gehen"? Und ja, das mit der Rechenleistung liegt ganz einfach im Aufbau der GPUs. Ist ja auch keine ganz alltägliche Aufgabe


----------



## Bubu82 (4. Juni 2011)

Nunja das die Treiber nicht die Leistung erbringen in Spielen was halt die Daten hergeben ! Bei den 2900 war ja so extrem laut meines wissen !


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2011)

Bei nVidia ist es genau umgekehrt. Die Rechenleistung der Consumerkarten wird außerhalb von Spielen künstlich eingeschränkt. Das ändert nichts daran, dass AMD die Nase grundsätzlich vorne hat, aber soweit müssten die NV-Grafikkarten nicht hinterherhinken.


----------



## Boti261980 (9. Juni 2011)

4519.6M | 33s | 2x nVidia GTX 580 | 810/1620/1005 - 783/1566/1005 | Dual Fan | Windows 7 x64 Professional | Boti261980 | Screenshot | [v0.91]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Juni 2011)

Boti261980 schrieb:


> 4519.6M | 33s | 2x nVidia GTX 580 | 810/1620/1005 - 783/1566/1005 | Dual Fan | Windows 7 x64 Professional | Boti261980 | Screenshot | [v0.91]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Na da lässt es ja jemand ordentlich krachen


----------



## OctoCore (11. Juni 2011)

Was soll man auch sonst mit zwei GTX 580 anfangen? 

Aber ich seh' schon - ich muss den Lauf auch noch mal machen - die Version 0.8 hat bei der 560 Ti nicht alle Shader erkannt. 128 wurden nicht berücksichtigt.
Okay, jetzt sieht man einen kleinen Unterschied - und das liegt nicht nur am Takt.

1738.3M | 85s | nVidia GTX 560 Ti | 1000/2000/1100 - 822/1644/1002 | Gelid Icy Vision, Dual Fan | Windows 7 x64 Ultimate | OctoCore | Screenshot | [v0.93]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bubu82 (22. Juni 2011)

Was ist eigentlich schneller eine 4850 x2 oder 570 GTX ?


----------



## OctoCore (23. Juni 2011)

Da die AMD-Karten ganz gut in dem Test skalieren, würde ich mal auf die X2 setzen: bestimmt 2100M oder mehr... Könnte aber knapp werden.


----------



## Bubu82 (23. Juni 2011)

Eine 570 GTX hat 480 Kerne !
4850 x2 hat  1600 Kerne !
Da müsste die doch schneller sein. Es gibt doch Converter Programme die die GPU nutzen da ist doch die ATI besser !


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2011)

Die GTX570 hat 480 Skalarprozessoren, die HD4850 X2 dagegen 320 Vec5 ALUs. Das lässt sich beileibe nicht 1:1 vergleichen.


----------

